
Functor, Applicative, and Monad - lelf
https://typeslogicscats.gitlab.io/posts/functor-applicative-monad.html
======
TheAsprngHacker
I am the author of this post, please ask me any questions.

Reddit discussion:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/cy35zz/functor...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/cy35zz/functor_applicative_and_monad/)

My HN submission (which didn't receive any traction):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20850144](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20850144)

